# single women thinking of moving to costa tropical area of spain



## katie5252 (Jul 2, 2011)

Hello, i would like some advice, i am now free from family ties, and am thinking of relocating to spain... I lived there many years ago, and really would like to live in the sun again.. I speak quite good spanish, and am now ready too make a life changing decision.

My question is, would i be lonely, would i be able to make friends, and fit into the community. I am planning too rent first, too see if i like the area... Its all very new, and scary.. but i am now 52, and have decided that i should take the risk... Would love too hear from others, who might have gone down the same passage.

My interests are my dogs, walking, reading, nature, etc, I am not a party animal, I have 2 children , now in their 20s, who would spend summers with me, and I just am looking for advice, and cautions, etc... good or bad.... 
thanks


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Katie and welcome!

My advice would be, as long as you are self-sufficient and don't have to find a job here, go for it. You will soon make friends, especially with dogs. 

I know many single women (and golf widows) of your age and older, who have a wonderful social life without indulging in the boozy drinks-round-the-pool lifestyle adopted by some expats here. They have formed a group and organise reading groups, quizzes, excursions, shopping trips, art courses - all sorts of things. 

There are a lot of societies and NGOs based on wildlife and nature in Andalucia, and being able to speak Spanish you will be able to take full advantage of their activity programmes.

And with the internet you are never more than a click away from your friends and family back in the UK, should you feel homesick.


----------



## katie5252 (Jul 2, 2011)

Thank you that is so re- assuring, my plan is too rent for 6 months, see if i like the area, and then buy, I will be keeping my property in the Uk , so that i have a bolt hole, and then rent out the property in spain during the hot months... I just do not want to end up bored, and lonely in spain. as i know that the weather is not everything...


----------



## grandad (May 17, 2011)

I would say go to coast and have a Good time but do 12 mounths so you can make a winter sumer any way you can Always go back they dont shut shop i did 1 year still here
7 years later but have moved around a lot
And still not found me spot


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Well Katie if you do not do it now you never will. You speak the language, sounds like you have sufficient income, just do it, enjoy your new life!!

Hepa


----------



## Maimee (Jun 23, 2011)

As you do not have to work I would say come over and spend some time here to see if you can find a place that feels right to you. I was the negative one about coming here to live 5 years ago but I think that I settled into the life immediately and have never looked to move elsewhere.


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

My advice is to pick a town or village in the middle of the area you are interested in and rent a holiday let for a week or two and do some day trips to the places you are interested in staying to narrow it down a bit. 

I can PM you the details of a friendly guy in Salobrena who looks after a few nice holiday lets there (some of which might be available long term). He can advise about long term lets and agencies in the area.

This is pretty much what I did and I found a lovely house in the old town of Salobrena.


----------



## katie5252 (Jul 2, 2011)

xgarb said:


> My advice is to pick a town or village in the middle of the area you are interested in and rent a holiday let for a week or two and do some day trips to the places you are interested in staying to narrow it down a bit.
> 
> I can PM you the details of a friendly guy in Salobrena who looks after a few nice holiday lets there (some of which might be available long term). He can advise about long term lets and agencies in the area.
> 
> This is pretty much what I did and I found a lovely house in the old town of Salobrena.


That is what i plan too do,if you could send me the details of your friend that would be really helpful. I plan too do this all in September, and really take my time, in finding the right community and a place where i would feel happy... I have had so much positive and good advice on this forum, makes me feel that i am making the right decision...


----------



## marie&kim (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi Katie, we are moving to Spain (Costa del Sol) in September so we would be glad to meet up at some stage for a drink and a chat. Cheers.......


----------



## katie5252 (Jul 2, 2011)

marie&kim said:


> Hi Katie, we are moving to Spain (Costa del Sol) in September so we would be glad to meet up at some stage for a drink and a chat. Cheers.......


that would be great, what part ofthe costa del sol, have you decided on... its such a big coast down there, and so many different choices, its hard to pin point an area.. I used too go there quite a lot when my kids were small, as i lived in Madrid, but i think its a bit too busy now, .. so i am goingmore EAst costa del sol, closer to Granada, and a long sandy beach, somewhere... It is quite exiting to plan


----------



## youngagepensioner (May 18, 2009)

On the Costa Tropical I too think Salobrena will be a good choice for the OP. Plenty (but not too many) expats and close to Motril where all the admin is done and not too far from Granada and the mountains.


----------

